# Anyone Not received Absolutte yet?



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I would lend you my copy but it is so good I cant put it down :wink: :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jamie - we defn posted it last week! I guess it has been tangled up in the Christmas post.

However each time we mail we do have a few non deliveries so if it hasnt arrived by the end of the week drop me an email/IM and I'll re-send.

Also worth checking your address is up to date in the shop :wink:

Lou


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mines still not arrived either 

Checked address on site and all is in order :?

Duggy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I posted some this morning for those that I'd received emails from. I might be able to do some more on Thursday am, but need an email with address and membership number


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I think there are some sneaky TT owning postman out there, they don't want to pay for there own copy :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


nor me  :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Remind me what your membership number is again :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


DGW 131 :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

t7 said:


> Jamie - we defn posted it last week! I guess it has been tangled up in the Christmas post.
> 
> However each time we mail we do have a few non deliveries so if it hasnt arrived by the end of the week drop me an email/IM and I'll re-send.
> 
> ...


Checked my address and its up to date..........No problem if no joy by Saturday i'll let you know.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering because ive still not got mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Not sneaky postman by any chance, just you have a red car :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just bloody typical! If i had just had the patience to wait a few more hours  Yes i got it! Great read fantastic Job! Excellent CD 

Sorry for being a impatient little b'stard


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

KenTT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

i am not a member 

just teasing our chairman :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


You will miss who gets featured in A9 then, now that is going to be worth joining for


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy) 

Thank you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> 
> Thank you


No need for such gimmicks 8) I bet you like Robbie Williams as well being a local lad!!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> ...


My daughter went to the same school. she said he was always bottom of the class [smiley=dunce2.gif] .

my wife did quite a few charity nights for his father in the 80s

See a little bit of history for you :wink: now answer my question :?:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Nice touch - well my wife has his CD's - not quite the same but its something :roll:

No freebies, no need with the value and discounts available for membership. I sense the force is strong on this one, resistance is futile :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> 
> Thank you


It costs less than half a tank of optimax :roll: just join!

Lou


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> 
> Thank you


If ya can afford to be a payed up member of the Labour party. Then you can damn sure afford to stop bloody whinging like a normal Labour party activist and just buy the TTOC membership :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a free 12 months trial (try before you buy)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Smiling because you are signing up?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


If I add... I would be doing this [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

